# yaş almak?



## hhtt

"Yaş almak" ifadesi bir kalıp mıdır yoksa "almak" sözcüğünün burada bağımsız bir anlamı var mıdır?


----------



## drowsykush

TDK'de karşılığı bulunmayan uydurma bir ifade, aslı yaşlanmaktır. Yaşlanmayı müspet gibi görenlerin kullandığı bir ifade olduğundan kalıp olarak nitelendirilebilir.


----------



## Meraklı

drowsykush said:


> TDK'de karşılığı bulunmayan uydurma bir ifade





drowsykush said:


> Yaşlanmayı müspet gibi görenlerin kullandığı bir ifade



Bendeniz bu ifadelerde minik hatalar olduğu kanaatindeyim. O yüzden cevaba bir cerh yaparak fikrimi söylemek isterim...

 Öncelikle "yaş almak" deyimi uydurma bir ifade değildir. Günlük hayatta kullanılan Türkçede olan bir deyimdir. Ayrıca TDK'da olmaması ne ifade eder? Açıkça söylemek gerekirse eksik, tanımları kötü, kısmen dandik bir sözlükte olmaması o lafzın aslında olmadığına kanıt mıdır? Misalen:
"Efemera" (günlük yaşama ait küçük ve geçici belgeleri toplama suretiyle yapılan kolaksiyonculuk) günlük hayatta kullanılan türkçe bir kelime değil midir? 
Veya "Köri" (bir tür sos), "balici" kelimeleri türkçe değil mi? Benim bildiğimdim Türkçede bunlar Türkçedir. "Yaş almak" deyimi de Türkçedir ve uydurma değildir.

Bildiğim kadarıyla müspet(Ar. müsbet < isbât) pozitif, olumlu; yararlı manasına geliyor. Burada kullanılması gereken kelime "menfî" değil midir?


----------



## drowsykush

Meraklı hocam, forumdaki önceki konulardan da görüleceği üzere eskimiş/artık kullanılmayan ifadelere karşı bir _şevku-teheyyüçünüz_ aşikâr. Bir kelimenin Türkçede -konuşma dilinde- kullanılıyor olması onun dilde kabul görmüş olduğu anlamına gelmez. Günlük dilde "bana farkmaz, neyse ya vazcaydım, bir çöp (sigara) yanayım" gibi ifadeler halk arasında kullanılıyor diye dilde vardır ve kabul görmüştür diyemezsiniz. TDK'de olup olmamasına ilişkin bir yargıda bulunmadım, tüm doğru kullanımlar için kaynak olarak ben TDK'yi baz alıyorum ve orada karşılığının olmadığını dile getirdim, bu kadar. Son olarak da menfî değil, bu ifadeyi kullananlar yaşlanmaya olumlu bakanlar olduğundan onlar için menfî olan yaşlanmaktır.


----------



## Meraklı

drowsykush hocam, bir kelimenin konuşma dilinde kullanılıyor olması onun dilde kabul gördüğü manasına gelir (yazı diline henüz ithal olmamış olsa bile konuşma dilinde artık mevcuttur). Bir bölgeye mahsus kullanılan kelimelerin de ulusal dilde kabul gördüğü manası çıkarılamaz lakin yerel dilde ( başka bir tabirle "ağız") kabul gördüğü manasına çıkarılabilir. Yani bir lafız Türkçe dili konuşanlar tarafından Türkçe konuşurken Türkçede kullanılıyorsa, yani Türkçeye ithal olunuyorsa o lafzın artık Türkçenin bir parçası olduğu manasına varabiliriz. 
TDK sözlükte var olup olmadığına dair bir hükümde bulundunuz. "TDK'de karşılığı bulunmayan uydurma bir ifade" ibaresinde telmihen _uydurma olan bu ifadenin_ özelliğini _TDK'da karşılığının bulunmaması_ olarak belirtmeniz "TDK'da olmayan bir ifade uydurmadır"ı kasteder. Yada en azından ben böyle anladım.
Ayrıca ufak bir tekzip yapayım. "Menfî" kelimesi oraya uygun değildir. Sanırım biraz yanlış düşünmüşüm.
Ahîren şunu söylemek isterim ki eski kelimelere karşı bir teveccühümün olduğu doğrudur.


----------



## drowsykush

Konuyu uzatıp başlığın altını tartışma ortamına döndürmek istemiyorum, ifadelerimde eksiklikler olduğunu düşündüğüm ve kendimi daha açık bir şekilde ifade etmek için son defa yazıyorum. Söz konusu ifade _yaş almak _TDK'de yer almıyor ki ben bu sözlüğü esas alıyorum, sırf burada yok diye uydurmadır gibi bir şey kastetmedim. Bir kelimenin bir dilde kabul görmesi için birden fazla etken var ve bu konu hakkında Türkçe kaynaklar yok denecek kadar yetersiz olduğundan net bir argüman sunmak zor. Ancak Türkçe değil de genel olarak dil bazında araştırma yaptığımda şu sonuçlara ulaştım: Konuşma dilinde bir ifadenin -bu durumda _yaş almak_ olsun- dili konuşan insanlar tarafından ekseriyetle bilinmesi ve anlaşılması (belirli bir bağlamda veya belirli bir grup insan tarafından da kullanıldığında kabul görülebilir), uzun yıllar boyunca hem konvansiyonel medyada hem de günümüzde dijital medyada sıklıkla karşılaşılması, net ve yaygın olarak kabul edilen bir tanımı olması (belirsiz veya tartışmalı bir tanımı olmayacak), yazılı veya yayınlanmış eserlerde çokça kullanılması ve tabii ki sözlüklerde ve dil kitaplarında bir yerinin olması bir kelimenin kabul görülmesinde gereklidir.

Önceki mesajımda eksik gördüğüm ve tamamlamak istediğim şey direkt olarak "konuşma dilinde kullanılıyor olması yetmez" ifadesidir. Umarım şimdi açıklayıcı olmuştur, kolay gelsin.


----------



## LeBro

drowsykush said:


> Konuyu uzatıp başlığın altını tartışma ortamına döndürmek istemiyorum


Fikir alışverişi şeklindeki "tartışma" 'nın kötü bir yanı olduğunu sanmıyorum. Keşke daha sık görebilsek bu tür tartışmaları. 



Meraklı said:


> TDK...  Açıkça söylemek gerekirse eksik, tanımları kötü, kısmen dandik bir sözlük


Bu fikre maalesef diyerek katılmak zorundayım. Evet, maalesef TDK sözlük biliminin ve dolayısıyla muadillerinin çok gerisinde. Bu itibarla bu tür net hükümlerde bulunmakta kullanılacak bir referans olduğunu düşünmüyorum.



drowsykush said:


> Bir kelimenin Türkçede -konuşma dilinde- kullanılıyor olması onun dilde kabul görmüş olduğu anlamına gelmez.


Anladığım kadarıyla "dil" 'den bahsederken sizin kastettiğiniz "ölçünlü/edebi" dil ve "halk/konuşma dili" 'ni ayırarak değerlendirmeye dahil etmiyorsunuz. Fikrinizi bu şekilde sınırlayarak dile getirirseniz elbette ki anlaşılır olacaktır fakat iddianız yukarıdaki şekliyle pek isabetli olmuyor. Bir sözcük adı üzerinde konuşma dilinde kullanılıyor ise toplum tarafından (en azından çoğunluğu tarafından) kabul görmüş demektir. E, dili kullanan da toplum olduğuna göre, herhangi bir kurumun sözcüğün varlığını kabul ya da inkar etmesi pek bir anlam ifade etmez. Benzer bir tartışma bir dönem "kanka" sözcüğü içinde yapılmaktaydı, neyse TDK sözlüğüne dahil etmiş bu sözcüğü  Netice olarak dil incelemelerinde dilbilimin kılavuz edinilmesi gerektiği düşüncesindeyim. 



drowsykush said:


> Konuşma dilinde bir ifadenin -bu durumda _yaş almak_ olsun- dili konuşan insanlar tarafından ekseriyetle bilinmesi ve anlaşılması (belirli bir bağlamda veya belirli bir grup insan tarafından da kullanıldığında kabul görülebilir), uzun yıllar boyunca hem konvansiyonel medyada hem de günümüzde dijital medyada sıklıkla karşılaşılması, net ve yaygın olarak kabul edilen bir tanımı olması (belirsiz veya tartışmalı bir tanımı olmayacak), yazılı veya yayınlanmış eserlerde çokça kullanılması ve tabii ki sözlüklerde ve dil kitaplarında bir yerinin olması bir kelimenin kabul görülmesinde gereklidir.


Şu halde argo sözcükler/küfürler gereksinimlerin ancak yarısını karşılayıp kabul görmeme riskini taşıyorlar bu tanıma göre.


----------



## hhtt

LeBro said:


> Şu halde argo sözcükler/küfürler gereksinimlerin ancak yarısını karşılayıp kabul görmeme riskini taşıyorlar bu tanıma göre.



Ama konvansiyonel medyada (bu ifadeden gazete, dergi ve haberleri anlıyorum) sınırlamalar var. Sinema sektörü ve bazı karikatür dergilerinde kullanılıyorlar. Ayrıca yaş sınırı da vardır. Okulda da yasaktır.


----------



## LeBro

hhtt said:


> Ama konvansiyonel medyada (bu ifadeden gazete, dergi ve haberleri anlıyorum) sınırlamalar var. Sinema sektörü ve bazı karikatür dergilerinde kullanılıyorlar. Ayrıca yaş sınırı da vardır. Okulda da yasaktır.


Evet haklısınız. Benim demek istediğim "Bir kelimenin Türkçede -konuşma dilinde- kullanılıyor olması onun dilde kabul görmüş olduğu anlamına gelmez." iddiasına dayanak olarak öne sürülen bu kriter(ler)in de yeterli olmadığı, dolayısıyla bu konuda bu kadar net bir hüküm vermenin de pek mümkün gözükmediğini söylemekti.


----------



## drowsykush

Merhaba LeBro, 

Konuyu bugün gözden geçirince eklemek ve düzeltmek istediğim birkaç şey daha oldu. Burada anlaşamadığımız asıl nokta "kabul görmek" ifadesinde, çünkü açıklamalarımın hepsinde ben "resmî olarak kabul görmeyi" kastediyordum ve bunu belirtirken yalnızca "dilde kabul görmek" olarak ifade etmem bu anlaşmazlığa yol açtı. Sonuçta "halk arasında kabul görmek" tabiri de var ve ben bunu başta dikkate almamıştım. Benim "konuşma dilinde kullanılıyor diye dilde kabul görmüş sayılmaz" ifadesindeki "dil" den kastım resmî olarak kabul görmesiydi ve bu doğrultuda yaptığım araştırmalarla da savunmamı desteklemek istedim. Başta uydurma dediğim söz konusu ifade _yaş almaya_ geri dönersek burada da uydurma demenin tam olarak uygun olmadığına hak veriyorum çünkü dilimizdeki kelime kurallarına uygun olarak türetilmiş ve halk arasında az çok fark etmez kullanılan bir ifade. Ancak araştırınca resmî olarak bir yerde geçerliliğini gösteren herhangi bir kaynağa rastlamadığım için öyle söyleyiverdim. TDK'de olmaması neyi ifade eder, öyledir böyledir bir sözlüktür deseniz de TDK nihayetinde Türkçe dilinin resmî kurumudur ve Türkçeye ait kelimeleri ve kurallarını belirler, kestirip dandik bir sözlük işte diyerek kenara atamayız. Tabii tek resmî kaynak TDK'dir ve yalnızca o baz alınmalıdır demiyorum, sizin de dediğiniz gibi bu gibi durumlarda dil bilimciler tarafından yapılan araştırmalar ve çalışmaları da dikkate almak gerekiyor.


----------



## LeBro

Merhaba drowsykush,



drowsykush said:


> Burada anlaşamadığımız asıl nokta "kabul görmek" ifadesinde, çünkü açıklamalarımın hepsinde ben "resmî olarak kabul görmeyi" kastediyordum ve bunu belirtirken yalnızca "dilde kabul görmek" olarak ifade etmem bu anlaşmazlığa yol açtı.



Ben de, diğer bir konuda da belirttiğim gibi, "dil" mevzuuna daha çok dilbilim bakış açısı ile bakmaya, yaklaşmaya çalışıyorum. O zaman da amacı, kapsamı net bir şekilde belirtilmemişse, dil üzerine söylenen bu tür net, keskin ifadeler ya da geleneksel yaklaşım anlaşmazlık noktası teşkil edebiliyor. Bu "resmi olarak (kabul görme)" ifadesi biraz sıkıntılı bence burada.

Bu ifade ile ilgili olaraksa aslında sizin de belirttiğiniz gibi "tam bir benimsenme" durumu yok ama bunun sebebi dilsel olmaktan çok kastettiği anlama bir itiraz gibi geliyor bana. Bazen bu tür tartışma yaratan sözcükler, ifadeler olabiliyor.



drowsykush said:


> TDK'de olmaması neyi ifade eder, öyledir böyledir bir sözlüktür deseniz de TDK nihayetinde Türkçe dilinin resmî kurumudur ve Türkçeye ait kelimeleri ve kurallarını belirler, kestirip dandik bir sözlük işte diyerek kenara atamayız.



Ben de isterim TDK gerçekten dünyada parmakla gösterilebilecek bir kurum olsun ama maalesef dediğim gibi bu noktanın oldukça uzağındalar. Evet, devletin resmi bir kurumu ve tam da bu yüzden eleştirilmeli bence. Bir de "Türkçe'ye ait kelime ve kuralları belirler" ifadesi daha çok 80'lerin bakış açısını yansıtıyor. Bence bu tarz keyfi kuralcılıktan ziyade modern bilimsel anlayış ve yöntemlerle Türkçe'ye hizmet etmeye çalışmaları daha doğru olur. Yakın geçmişte ve günümüzde teknolojinin gelişmesi ile, özellikle internetin büyük etkisi var bu konuda, bu tür kurumların da otoritesi de çoktan sarsılmış oldu. İşleri dünden ve herkesten daha zor bugün. Dolayısıyla herkesten çok, herkesten daha ciddi onların çalışması gerekiyor.


----------

